# FREE Webinar on OSHA Changes for Generation, Transmission and Distribution



## Michigan Master (Feb 25, 2013)

_Thought I'd pass this one on for anyone who might be interested. If not available but interested, these are often archived for viewing at a later date._


*Date:* Tuesday, June 17, 2014
*Time:* 2 PM (ET) 11 AM (PT)

*Register Today at:*
http://click.1105info.com/?qs=23452...b6a9360d6dafeae7f9268dc8c4803b59358669abb5726


*Overview:*
New OSHA Electrical Safety Standard Changes Everything for Generation, Transmission and Distribution FR PPE

We'll survey the new OSHA standard changes, overview what changed, and offer some practical advice on meeting the new standard for utilities and larger industrial customers affected by 1910.269 and 1926.950-60 Series. Notes will be offered on the changes in 1910.137 also.


*Speaker: *
Hugh Hoagland, Managing partner of e-Hazard Management LLC and President of ArcWear.com in Louisville, Ky. e-Hazard's electrical safety training is used by more NFPA 70E members than any other program, and ArcWear does most of the world's arc testing at Kinectrics Lab in Toronto. Hugh's training is widely followed since it does not promote any specific PPE but is the most conversant training on the real issues safety directors and end users face with in complying with the NFPA 70E standard and the National Electrical Safety Code.


----------

